
Three to become first European mobile operator to block ads - smackay
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/129dfd96-d6e9-11e5-8887-98e7feb46f27.html
======
kdeldycke
Not the first one. French ISP Free/Iliad tried to block ads 2 years ago. But
they backtracked:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b13175be-59b0-11e2-b728-00144feab4...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b13175be-59b0-11e2-b728-00144feab49a.html)

Edit: Here is wikipedia entry of the AdBlock affair:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_(ISP)#Criticism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_\(ISP\)#Criticism)

------
yread
[http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/19/three-uk-mobile-ad-
blocki...](http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/19/three-uk-mobile-ad-blocking/)

might be a better article and without paywall

